# Joe & Gary on MOOD



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats guys!!!
That is the best trapping segment ive ever seen on local T.V.!!
Who planted all them animals for ya??:lol::lol:

The coyote you caught on film by the caught Red Fox is awesome footage!!
Whats the chances of that happening ...or again???

Way to represent!! Thanks to you guys . Hope many people saw it!!!


A+ !

-Bob




Well Lets hear what you guys thought about our fellow MS Members sticking up for US!!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

First off Great Show from two very Stand-Up guys from the Michigan Trappers Association.

Also the guy behind the camera did a great job.

Joe you sure did have a good day on the line to be filmed. And boy you sure can skin a muskrat fast what was that 30 seconds.  

Gary THANK YOU you sure are doing the job that many wouldn't want to do. And I am sure it felt nice to leave that office for a day and ride with Joe.


Congrads to a great show guys. And Thank You MUCC for taking the time to film this show.

Dave


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah exactly what Dave just said! That was a great show thank you so much Joe and Gary for putting that on for the public to see it was very educational hopefully a lot of people were watching tonight.!


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Great job Joe! That was cool when that yote ran out!!! 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Don't tell me how it ended. I've got it taping and want to be surprised. 

I'm sure it was very good. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

It was nice to see a trapping segment on local television. Looks like you had a good drain to trap. Thanks for a great show.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

gunrod said:


> Don't tell me how it ended. I've got it taping and want to be surprised.
> 
> I'm sure it was very good. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


i have to wait till 10 for it to come on.:rant:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

That was very sweet!!!!

Not only a red but you get a coyote on tape. That was very cool tried to tape it but it didnt tape. Not very happy about that but other than that it was great. 

Congrats Joe..

Maybe some people that know anything about trapping will get different views and try to learn about trapping.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic job.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i haved to get it taped for me  i had to work tonight and i think its on again saturday right? anyone know what time it comes on saturday so i can have my dad tape it?


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

great segment guys, you did the sport proud, saw it at 9:30 and im watchin again at 10:00


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeah it is on again right now. Pretty cool.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Way to go Joe. Been a long time since a show that good has been on Mood. Glad I got back from Texas in time to watch.


Griffondog


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

How nice would it be to have a local out-of-doors show that focused solely on trapping? Once a week for a half hour, different sets, different target species, different times of year, skinnig, selling, a little bit of everything. While the target audience might not be big enough, I bet a bunch of guys from this forum would schedule around it. It was great to watch tonight's show.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great TV.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Great show guys, I recoreded it so I could watch it again
Hunter hawk I checked the pbs channel 19 and its on again Sat at 4:30 pm


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Great Job Guy's!!and A Big Thanx To Mood For Tapeing It


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Glad everyone enjoyed the show. I had to cancel on them once due to high water. Then I worked my hind end off for 3 days resetting and setting up some new sections for the filming. The coyote encounter was a once in a lifetime thing. I doubt it will ever happen to me again. I guess I'm lucky though. I have documented proof that it happened. I would like to encourage everyone to write MOOD and show your apreciation for the wonderful job they did putting the show together.

Joe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

great show guys and like joe said. please send them a email thanking them for the show along with the great makeup job they did on joe.:lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice job Joe. You and Gary are fine representatives of our sport. Not only did you show successful trapping but you showed it can be done respectfully and emphasized the need for damage control.


----------

